# A bad day at our house



## Tclem (Nov 7, 2016)

went to doctor today for our first baby's visit. Baby was two months old but got his wings last week. Never dealt with this before so hopefully it gets better.

Reactions: Sincere 18


----------



## Tony (Nov 7, 2016)

Dam Tony, I'm so sorry man. My prayers are with you. Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 7, 2016)

Been through it. it gets better. take care of the little lady..

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Sincere 2


----------



## kweinert (Nov 7, 2016)

My wife and I had 4. It's not easy but take care of each other and you'll get through it.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Palaswood (Nov 7, 2016)

Hi Tony,
I'm really sorry tony. We are 2 months pregnant tomorrow, my girlfriend and I. We go in for the first sonogram on Friday. I'll be thinking of you and your family

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## CWS (Nov 7, 2016)

I wish I could tell you it gets better, but the years from 3 to 10 are awesome and well worth the wait.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodman6415 (Nov 7, 2016)

@Tclem ... my condolences for your loss ... my prayers are with you and your family ...

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 7, 2016)

Damn Tony. Please accept my sincerest condolences. Keep your head up for Paxton and Daneil. They need you now more than ever. 
You're a good man, and I know you will find your way...

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## SENC (Nov 7, 2016)

Love ya, man.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Nov 7, 2016)

Tony, I'm so sorry to hear this. I'm thinking about you and your lovely wife. Stay strong.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## DKMD (Nov 7, 2016)

Sad news, Tony. That's a tough thing to get over, but I don't doubt that you'll get through this leaning on your family and faith.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## robert flynt (Nov 7, 2016)

Sorry Tony, I lost my oldest son when he was 7 and I never really got over it but it does get easier to bare over time.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Sincere 4


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 7, 2016)

Damn Tony, so sad to hear that, really took me back. Prayers for you and yours. I wish your hearts to not ache too long.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Spinartist (Nov 7, 2016)

What they all said...

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## davduckman2010 (Nov 7, 2016)

very very sad tony ill say a prayer for you and yours tonite-- duck

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Tclem (Nov 7, 2016)

Tony said:


> Dam Tony, I'm so sorry man.  My prayers are with you. Tony


Thank you


----------



## Tclem (Nov 7, 2016)

Mike1950 said:


> Been through it. it gets better. take care of the little lady..


Thank you

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Tclem (Nov 7, 2016)

davduckman2010 said:


> very very sad tony ill say a prayer for you and yours tonite-- duck


Thank you


----------



## Tclem (Nov 7, 2016)

Spinartist said:


> What they all said...


Thank you

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Tclem (Nov 7, 2016)

woodtickgreg said:


> Damn Tony, so sad to hear that, really took me back. Prayers for you and yours. I wish your hearts to not ache too long.


Thank you


----------



## Tclem (Nov 7, 2016)

robert flynt said:


> Sorry Tony, I lost my oldest son when he was 7 and I never really got over it but it does get easier to bare over time.


Thank you


----------



## Tclem (Nov 7, 2016)

DKMD said:


> Sad news, Tony. That's a tough thing to get over, but I don't doubt that you'll get through this leaning on your family and faith.


Thank you


----------



## Tclem (Nov 7, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Tony, I'm so sorry to hear this. I'm thinking about you and your lovely wife. Stay strong.


Thank you


----------



## Tclem (Nov 7, 2016)

SENC said:


> Love ya, man.


As bad as I hate to....love ya man. Lol. I corrected it @SENC didn't want you picking on me right now. Lololo.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tclem (Nov 7, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> Damn Tony. Please accept my sincerest condolences. Keep your head up for Paxton and Daneil. They need you now more than ever.
> You're a good man, and I know you will find your way...


Thank you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tclem (Nov 7, 2016)

woodman6415 said:


> @Tclem ... my condolences for your loss ... my prayers are with you and your family ...


Thank you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tclem (Nov 7, 2016)

CWS said:


> I wish I could tell you it gets better, but the years from 3 to 10 are awesome and well worth the wait.


Thank you


----------



## Tclem (Nov 7, 2016)

Palaswood said:


> Hi Tony,
> I'm really sorry tony. We are 2 months pregnant tomorrow, my girlfriend and I. We go in for the first sonogram on Friday. I'll be thinking of you and your family


Thank you


----------



## Tclem (Nov 7, 2016)

kweinert said:


> My wife and I had 4. It's not easy but take care of each other and you'll get through it.


Thank you


----------



## NYWoodturner (Nov 7, 2016)

Damn man - I am so sorry to hear this. I also feel really bad about my congratulatory text a couple days ago. Been there a couple times so I understand what your going through. Like Mike said - take care of her. Our thoughts and prayers are with you.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tclem (Nov 7, 2016)

NYWoodturner said:


> Damn man - I am so sorry to hear this. I also feel really bad about my congratulatory text a couple days ago. Been there a couple times so I understand what your going through. Like Mike said - take care of her. Our thoughts and prayers are with you.


Thank you. I'll cherish all the good text we received.


----------



## rocky1 (Nov 7, 2016)

Truly sorry to hear that Tony, been there myself, and lost a grandchild during pregnancy not to many years ago. As the others have stated, take care of the wife, she'll need you to lean on pretty heavily for a month or two. The emotional roller coaster is tough at first; and it's worse on her. Life does however go on, and the pain does go away in time. Thoughts and prayers goin out to you and yours bud.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Nov 8, 2016)

Sorry to hear it Tony !!! Hang in there buddy !

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## David Van Asperen (Nov 8, 2016)

I do not have the words that heal that deep hurt you feel. Just know that I ,like the rest of your Wood Barter family wish it were different and better news. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family for peace and healing
Dave

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Foot Patrol (Nov 8, 2016)

I am sorry to hear Tony. Prayers to you and the Mrs.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Nov 8, 2016)

My sincere condolences, stay strong, ...... this too, shall pass.....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Schroedc (Nov 8, 2016)

So sorry to hear this, We'll be keeping your wife and you in our thoughts.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kenbo (Nov 9, 2016)

I never really understood your post when I first read it and then after reading the comments, it clicked in. I can honestly say that my heart breaks for you and your family right now. There is no greater sadness than to outlive one of your children, regardless of how old the child was. I can't even imagine the sadness you guys must be feeling right now. Please take care of yourselves and lean on each other for support at this time. I wish there was something that I can do for you, but the best I can do is send all of my warmest thoughts your way and hope that you guys can get through this. Cry together. Smile together. Love together and never forget the young one that has their "wings". I'm so sorry.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Molokai (Nov 9, 2016)

Sorry for your loss man.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tclem (Nov 9, 2016)

Kenbo said:


> I never really understood your post when I first read it and then after reading the comments, it clicked in. I can honestly say that my heart breaks for you and your family right now. There is no greater sadness than to outlive one of your children, regardless of how old the child was. I can't even imagine the sadness you guys must be feeling right now. Please take care of yourselves and lean on each other for support at this time. I wish there was something that I can do for you, but the best I can do is send all of my warmest thoughts your way and hope that you guys can get through this. Cry together. Smile together. Love together and never forget the young one that has their "wings". I'm so sorry.


lol sometimes I don't make myself clear when I type (or speak ) lol. Thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tclem (Nov 9, 2016)

Molokai said:


> Sorry for your loss man.


Thank you


----------



## Tclem (Nov 9, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> So sorry to hear this, We'll be keeping your wife and you in our thoughts.


Thanks Colin


----------



## Tclem (Nov 9, 2016)

barry richardson said:


> My sincere condolences, stay strong, ...... this too, shall pass.....


Thank you


----------



## Tclem (Nov 9, 2016)

Foot Patrol said:


> I am sorry to hear Tony. Prayers to you and the Mrs.


Thank you


----------



## Tclem (Nov 9, 2016)

David Van Asperen said:


> I do not have the words that heal that deep hurt you feel. Just know that I ,like the rest of your Wood Barter family wish it were different and better news. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family for peace and healing
> Dave


Thank you


----------



## Wildthings (Nov 9, 2016)

Thoughts and prayers going out to you and yours from me and my family!!
Barry

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

